# Woking war 2014 23rd August



## Lash Machine

Woking War: Warhammer 40,000 Singles Tournament, Saturday 23rd August.

At Woking 1st Founding GCN Club we are organising a Warhammer 40K Singles tournament of 1500 points on Saturday 23rd August, (Bank Holiday Weekend).

The points value for the tournament will be 1500 points. This will be chosen from one combined arms detachment selected from one codex. You may also include an allies detachment chosen from a different codex or and/or a formation selected from the same faction as the combined arms detachment. Lords of War from either the Escalation supplement or a codex may also be taken.

Unbound lists, Come the apocalypse allies, Forge world units and forge world army lists are not allowed at this event.

It is a margin of victory tournament with each round scored out of 20 points. 

Tickets are £10 for 3 games. 

Places available:30 

Venue: The Maybury Centre in Woking, Surrey.

All the information about the tournament is in the pack as well as travel options. There is plenty of free on site parking and Woking Train station is very well serviced from London Waterloo and is 5 Mins walk from the centre.

Any queries please email myself, the club events organiser for more details: 

Any problems downloading the rules pack, please email me and I can forward one on.

Thanks 

Ian

Events Organiser Woking 1st Founding.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Just to Clarify, is this tournament using the 7th edition rules or 6th?


----------



## Lash Machine

7th edition. I apologise if there is a typo suggesting otherwise


----------

